# Tremont Kw Pocket Watch



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

This watch was made by the tremont watch co of Boston Massachusetts was in business from 1864-1866,18 size,Keywind,15 jewel,serial no 2425,in a G.W.L. hunter case.A.L Dennison was the founder of the tremont watch co. his second try at making watches his first was with Davis Davis and Mr.Howard with the waltham watch co. 1851-1857 I like the silver tips on the spade hands and the big white saphire jewels.Dennison did good when he started making watch cases in 1876 when he obtained a contract for Waltham U.k.


----------



## fishpond (Nov 19, 2008)

river rat said:


> This watch was made by the tremont watch co of Boston Massachusetts was in business from 1864-1866,18 size,Keywind,15 jewel,serial no 2425,in a G.W.L. hunter case.A.L Dennison was the founder of the tremont watch co. his second try at making watches his first was with Davis Davis and Mr.Howard with the waltham watch co. 1851-1857 I like the silver tips on the spade hands and the big white saphire jewels.Dennison did good when he started making watch cases in 1876 when he obtained a contract for Waltham U.k.


river rat

Very new to this hobby of pocket watches, so excuse me if I should know this or its been done before.

Do you know of any good books on The waltham Watch company and also the life of A L Denison--I am finding both of them and their products fascinating. I have been on the www, plenty of info but scattered.

Many thanks for any info.

P.S They are stunning timepieces you have there.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

fishpond said:


> river rat said:
> 
> 
> > This watch was made by the tremont watch co of Boston Massachusetts was in business from 1864-1866,18 size,Keywind,15 jewel,serial no 2425,in a G.W.L. hunter case.A.L Dennison was the founder of the tremont watch co. his second try at making watches his first was with Davis Davis and Mr.Howard with the waltham watch co. 1851-1857 I like the silver tips on the spade hands and the big white saphire jewels.Dennison did good when he started making watch cases in 1876 when he obtained a contract for Waltham U.k.
> ...


Hi Fishpond

I belong to the National Association of watch and clock collector's or NAWCC there should be a chapter in England I bought a three book set were I got that photo out of here are the name's of books Boston cradle of industrial watchmaking,a study of E.Howard & Co. watchmaking innovations 1858-1875,Orgins of the Waltham model 57. I check there web site did not see them for sell saw some other good books here is the web address for there book store http://www.nawccstore.org/bin/category.asp?category=26


----------



## fishpond (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi river rat

Many thanks for the info, checking out NAWCC.

Once again

Many Thanks


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

fishpond said:


> Hi river rat
> 
> Many thanks for the info, checking out NAWCC.
> 
> ...


And if you collect walthams and want more info on the watch go to this web site put the serial numbers of the movement and you get more info on your watch http://www.nawcc-info.org/WalthamDB/LookupSN.asp


----------

